# Forward planning



## Beach bunny (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi, looks like we may be coming East from Dubai! We have two girls in British curriculum schools here, so looking for the following critical info:

Recommended secondary schools

Moving pets into HK two dogs, two cats, (plus tortoises, hamsters - but guessing they will need rehoming

I currently work in the girl's school, not as a teacher, are spouses allowed to get local contracts and work?

Sailing is central to our lives - Lasers and Optimists - are there racing fleets in any clubs? And how difficult is joining a club?

Horse riding also very important! Can you do this through school as after school activity, or do you just go direct

Would be most grateful for leads to follow up on these questions. Many thanks in advance for reading/replying.


----------



## Beach bunny (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone? :-{


----------

